# Alarm ne sonne plus - Ipod touch 4th gen



## multipasse (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

depuis 2 semaines, mon ipod ne sonne plus lors de la programmation d'une alarme. Que ce soit avec l'application d'origine d'apple (horloge), les alarmes de mon calendrier, les apps d'alarme du app store. J'ai mis à jour ET restaurer mon ipod, sans succès du côté alarme. J'ai tenté de les mettre en récurrence (tous les jours), sans succès non plus!  

J'ai lu qu'il y avait eu des problèmes au début de l'année (janvier 2011), mais étant à jour dans les mises à jour, je ne comprends pas. 

Merci !!


----------



## Manic (12 Mars 2011)

Problème identique avec mon iPod Touch 4G sous iOS 4.3 et sur un iPod Touch 3G sous iOS 4.2.1. Apple n'a vraisemblablement pas totalement réglé le problème.


----------

